# Lyft sign up bonus



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I did my first drive today with lyft. I have 30 days to get 100 rides in. I spent 3 hours today and got 7 rides. It seems like in my area all rides are like 20 minutes so it seems like it will be tough to be part time and hit 100 rides.

So before I decide if I will make thst effort I have a question that I can't seem to figure out the answer. I get $350 after 100 rides. Is that on top of the money I made or do they look at how much you made and then bonus you the difference.

I made $100 in 7 rides today so I will probably be over the $350 by 100 rides anyways.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

It is a bonus. So it would be on top of your earnings.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

That's what I was figuring but when I read the terms it seemed otherwise. Then I was thinking they would call it a guarantee and not a bonus if that were the case.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I did my first drive today with lyft. I have 30 days to get 100 rides in. I spent 3 hours today and got 7 rides. It seems like in my area all rides are like 20 minutes so it seems like it will be tough to be part time and hit 100 rides.
> 
> So before I decide if I will make thst effort I have a question that I can't seem to figure out the answer. I get $350 after 100 rides. Is that on top of the money I made or do they look at how much you made and then bonus you the difference.
> 
> I made $100 in 7 rides today so I will probably be over the $350 by 100 rides anyways.


I got my bonus...I'll offer you some advice....

Different types of people use Lyft and Uber.....slightly more women and especially gays use Lyft.....I'm not being anti gay or anything, I merely state what I've seen here in Florida...when I wanted more Lyft rides I'd park in certain areas and get pings.... more tourists and business people use Uber, those are just generalizations.....but once I saw a pattern then I sat and pounded it out .and got the $500..... also try working evenings....happy hour....lots of short quick rides.... so in my mind it wasn't a $3 ride.... because i figured it to be an $8 ride.....including the 500/100 equals $5 more


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you. I guess it would make sense to push for that bonus. My only complaint today was I had 4 rides that were 15 minutes away. I was going to refuse but I already refused a few so my percent is 67 and I think you have to have 90 to get bonus.

My very first drive today was taking me to a strip club at 5am. I immediately cancelled that one. I figured no way was I going there on my first ride. Ended up getting a casino worker going home from casino.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

strip clubs and casinos are great......people with CASH.....you should of taken it..... college kids don't tip....millenials in general don't tip....old guys at strip clubs and casinos do tip......

also rainy days are great as people use Lyft....lots of short quick rides....one day I did 16 Lyft rides in 6 hours...rainy... I got my 100 rides in less than 3 weeks....once I figured it out...


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok so I guess I just got my answer about the sign up bonus. I assumed it was an all or nothing thing. I just got an email saying $24.50 was put into my account for the 7 rides I did yesterday. I guess the prorate it.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

That must be new. My bonus was not prorated. 

But after my 100th ride it showed up directly in my daily earning. And was was deposited the following Wednesday


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> That must be new. My bonus was not prorated.
> 
> But after my 100th ride it showed up directly in my daily earning. And was was deposited the following Wednesday


Well I guess I need to look into it more. Nothing was added so I am not sure now.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Once you've completed your 100th ride the $500 is added to that that days earnings


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok so here is the official way it is working.
Here is my summary for today

Ride payments 51.47
Tips. $5
Driver referral $17.50
Lyft fees $12.87

Earnings 61.10

I have 61.10 in accout since I did payout last night. My bonus is 3.50 per ride for first 100 and I am getting it at the end of each day. I did 5 rides today and got my bonus. At least I know not to expect a payment bump after 100.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

You've got to work smarter and faster - go to where the action is and keep going back, drive longer, etc. The system is gamed so that you DON'T get the count you need as the end time gets nearer and the only way to beat it is to be FAR ahead of the curve.
Likewise, there is the labor day holiday coming and rides will dry up as people go out of town and the business travelers don't fly.


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

Driver referral - $17.50? You may be doing one those referral bonuses where it's per ride up until a certain amount. Right now I can refer folks and they get $2.50 per ride for 30 days up to $250. Essentially they are being paid $250/100 rides and it looks like they add the money to your rides as you do them.

I joined lyft two months ago and my bonus was 300 rides for $1000 in 60 days. It's all or nothing. If I did 299 rides in 60 days I was fried. I live in a city that does not offer Lyft Line but still managed to crank out 300 rides in 5 weeks as a part time driver. Key is a lot of short rides then change strategy after bonus is achieved. In my city, the downtown/midtown area on a weekend was key. Lots of short rides from residents to the bars, clubs, restaurants etc. Could do 25 to 30 rides per day on a typical Fri/Sat. 

Also if your universities are back in session, go there. Lots of short rides too from students. They may not tip but that's a worry after you've completed your goal.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

The email I just received today from Lyft suggests that it is a guarantee that you will earn $500, or they give you the difference... This is despite the promotion saying that it was a $500 bonus, and several previous emails suggesting otherwise.. One way that lyft is just jacking people around unfortunately. Gotta watch how they word things.. 
Watch out with the guaranteed hourly rate too. Couldn't get a single ride for one of the hours tonight. Way too many drivers out there.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Found this in my facebook account today:


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

The sponsored Facebook posts are ususlly not honored by lyft! Beware. It may look like a sponsored link from Lyft, but it's not.


----------

